

Ask HN: Why isn't HN using target=“_blank” for links? - datasmurf

It just annoys me a lot, that i always have to use &lt;Right click -&gt; &quot;Open in New Tab&quot;&gt; for a link. Why isn&#x27;t &quot;target=&quot;_blank&quot; used? I&#x27;m just curious.
======
michielr
It's about giving the user the option. If you use target blank it's impossible
to stay in the same tab. Which can be a hassle on mobile or it could get
blocked as an ad as well. How hard is CTRL + click or MMB?

~~~
datasmurf
If the link opens a target on a other website it should be opened in a new
tab. If it's a link on the same site it shouldn't.

~~~
tired_man
I believe there are a number of addons that will do that for you.

~~~
datasmurf
'nuff said

------
willstepp
In certain cases I use target blank myself, but there is some thought in UX
design that its often better to let the user decide how to open a link for
themselves.

------
alphajson
Asked myself this question more than once...

